# whirlpool du5003xl-0 dishwasher help



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

du5003xl-0

Does it have the hyphen as shown. Thats throwing me off. Going by the third letter from the end (disregarding the hyphen/dash), I'm guessing 1991.


----------



## Reckless73 (Jan 23, 2009)

boman47k said:


> du5003xl-0
> 
> Does it have the hyphen as shown. Thats throwing me off. Going by the third letter from the end (disregarding the hyphen/dash), I'm guessing 1991.


Don't know if the hyphen is there or not, probably not. The dishwasher was here when I bought the house. I tried to remove it by dropping the door & wiggling it out. The door came off in my hands-the hinges had rusted out. There comes a point when it's best to cut loses so I bought a new dishwasher.

Anyhow, thanks much for the reply.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Sounds like it was time to replace.
If you have not gotten the old one out yet, look just under the edge of the cabinet frame or countertop for screws and brackets holding the top of the washer in.
Also be careful pulling it out and do not break the water or electrical connections. There should be enough slack to allow you to pull it out enough to disconnect everything.

Another thing, on mine and most, if not all, I have seen, the drain hose goes over the top of the dishwasher The last one I bought was 3 or 4 years ago, and it is that way also. Can't be sure about the newer ones. AS far as I know they are the same way to keep the water from siphoning out before it is time for it to be pumped out.


----------



## Reckless73 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks again. Got it out okay, though it came in pieces. Supply plumbing sucked, so had to redo that (shut off didn't shut off).

Installed the new one last Friday. Went with another Whirlpool, the DU1055XTVB. The water supply on this one requires a 3/8 feed into an elbow & a standard hose (like garden hose) attachment to the washer. Drain line comes out of the tub & routes up the left side nearly to the top then back down & under to attach to normal drain hose below unit to disposal.

Hardest part was getting the fiberglass blanket not to bunch when going under the counter & between cabinets. The stuff grabbed onto everything! Finally taped it all over with silver duct tape to give a smooth surface. Worked a treat.

It gets water, has power & drains. It will get its first true run tonight & I'll watch carefully for leaks from supply & drain. If all goes well I'll install the front kick panels & call it a successful install.

Next to to deal with the ancient GE wall oven. Home ownership is a vastly over-rated concept.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> nearly to the top


 Same principle, I guess. I think mine came that way too. I probably ran mine over the top. May not make a difference as long as the drain is not low enough to cause siphoning, and it stays in position on the side near the top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckless73 (Jan 23, 2009)

boman47k said:


> as long as the drain is not low enough to cause siphoning, and it stays in position on the side near the top. :thumbsup:


Yep, it's firmly clamped all the way up the side & back down. Shouldn't be an issue. Thanks again.


----------

